# Why is my pup's poop green?



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I have a 9 week old golden retriever, on Monday or Tuesday he got de-wormed they squirt liquid in his mouth, and gave him a parvo shot, I dont know if thats how you spell it. His worms are now gone, haven't seen any in his poop, but the last two days it has been getting greener, I have looked around, but haven't found a answer on the web, and all the vets are like closed till Tuesday. So what do you think is causing this?
I am feeding him Nutro for large breed puppies.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i don't know if this is any help at all but i know that with ferrets green poopie means the food is going through their digestive system too fast, that there is some sort of stomach upset that is causing the food to take the express route. it is probably the same with dogs, but i don't know for sure. i would say that his tummy is upset about something. 

can you call an emergency vet? i find that they are really good at answering questions, letting you know if the puppy should be seen or if they can wait for the regular vet to open. i have gotten some really good advice from calling an e-vet.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Another thing you can try is adding a spoon of plain yogurt to the food. Even some cottage cheese. If the poo is soft, maybe try a small spoonful of plain pumpkin, not the pie filling but the real pumpkin.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok thankyou for the advice, now it is normal again. I gess it was very minor, maybe he was sick from the 2 hour car ride


----------



## nagee (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, it could be the dyes in the dog food. If it's constantly been that color for the two weeks that she's been on it, I would be inclined to say that's what's causing it. You can switch to a higher quality food, such as Iams, or an even better food like Innova http://www.naturapet.com/brands/innova.a… 




forgotten warrior
video games xbox


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

nagee said:


> You can switch to a higher quality food, such as Iams


sorry to disagree but iams is NOT a higher quality food.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have Nutro, which I think is one of the best foods. Deff. better than iams, am I right? Or do I need to change it? But I think he is fine now, and I don't think it was die, b/c he doesn't have greenes, or he hasn't had any yet, and the food doesn't appear green.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

if you would like to look into your food, quality-wise, you can have a look at this website http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

To me Nutro is better than Iams. My dogs are on Nutro Max for small breeds and are doing wonderful on that.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

bright green: too many greenies
baby poo green: bile not being used but still being produced... not a biggy


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kayota said:


> To me Nutro is better than Iams. My dogs are on Nutro Max for small breeds and are doing wonderful on that.


When we first got Mandie, that's what we had her on. Then I learned that Nutro had a bunch of recalls. That wasn't one, but I was distrustful of the company. Plus, gosh I hated that nasty green color and the way it smelled. Also, her skin was extremely dry. Once we got down to half a bag, we started to switch her to Wellness Core. It doesn't have that nasty smell, Mandie eats it and she looks fantastic. All muscle, gorgeous soft brown coat, some flakes but that's usually because mommy didn't brush her.


----------

